# Captain Britain TV series coming?



## Brian G Turner (Jun 12, 2016)

A general reflection on Captain Britain by the BBC - which includes talk of a TV series:
The reinvention of Captain Britain - BBC News



> "we are in the very early stages. We are working on a script and working on a budget, and looking to put the idea to Marvel early in 2017"



Captain Britain is one of those characters who has so much potential, but is rarely used. As Chris Claremont points out, Captain Britain is about



> "not just defending Britain but defending the world from pan-dimensional surprises", in a way similar to the example of the latest reboot of Doctor Who, which has played around with time and parallel universes."



Would love to see something develop - but Captain Britain has always been difficult to develop. 

More on the Captain Britain comics here: Captain Britain


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 12, 2016)

That would be really cool . I hope it becomes reality.


----------



## Dave (Jun 13, 2016)

Does he support Brexit or Remain?


----------



## HareBrain (Jun 13, 2016)

Dave said:


> Does he support Brexit or Remain?



If he was a real superhero he'd go back in time and lobotomise anyone who thought of suggesting a referendum in the first place.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Jun 13, 2016)

HareBrain said:


> If he was a real superhero he'd go back in time and lobotomise anyone who thought of suggesting a referendum in the first place.



I've just realised he's Gyles Brandreth


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 13, 2016)

Dave said:


> Does he support Brexit or Remain?


You mean is this a friend or foe?


----------

